# Heavy metal cobra!!!



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Check out the hood markings on my N. siamensis.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Now who wants to remove this eye cap


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

That is way too awesome! Have fun removing the eyecap...


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

becky89 said:


> That is way too awesome! Have fun removing the eyecap...


Thanks.

The eye cap came off by itself, when he went for a swim in his water bowl


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

awsome markings


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

Yorkshire Gator said:


> awsome markings


nice pics bud....................:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Epic photos! Baby cobras are offensively cute! Every time i see a stuck eyecap my heart sinks... thankfully they almost always seem to get them off themselves within a day or two :surrender:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

That's one sexy snake


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv always wondered how the hell you get eye caps of your venemous? its hardly the same as doing one for a royal i wouldnt of imagined lol


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

pal can you give me a bell.:bash:


----------



## BoaStark (Dec 28, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

amazing, looks friendly too!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

that is so awesome. pics like these make my hubby so jealous.


----------

